# Going down



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The LL level will reach the 3.0' low level today.
TRA increased the flow at the dam from 1500 to 1750 last Tuesday. That more than equals the decreasing lose from evaporation due to the cooler weather.
In short the folks in Houston are drinking our lake. I know that their needs are the only reason the lake exist. Just hope they have plenty of ice and some good Kentucky sour mash to go with it.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought they needed more water to make more ice for the Kentucky sour mash....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Our only hope is the Season change resulting in the Gulf Stream shift. It needs to happen, SOON! They're saying a slight chance, for Mon. Tue. or Wed.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

What is sad too is that Houston is having a huge problems with broken water pipes. Problems have gotten so bad that the utility workers are not able to keep up with newly reported cases. Thus 3 ft is the only the very beginning until we get more rain and water pipes are fixed.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Where do they take the water for Houston from the river??? I grew up my whole life in Mont Belvieu/anahuac area where the wallisville locks are. And I've lived in the Coldspring/livingston/cleveland area for the past few years and I still don't know where they suck the water out at...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

JakeBrake said:


> Where do they take the water for Houston from the river???


 down the river to the Coastal Water Authority's pumping station South of Dayton.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> The LL level will reach the 3.0' low level today.


...and still this low level is not close to the record low of 1988 when the lake was 125.25 msl. I'm hesitant to get the boat out as is. Can't imagine another couple feet lost.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh okay that's where that big pump station is there on 563 between liberty and anahuac?


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought that pump station was for Baytown water supply and that Houston was 100% dependent on Lake Houston?


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

and now lake Houston is 100% dependent on Lake Conroe and if we dont get some relief soon we'll have to get some from Livingston too if that hasn't happened already.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I know that their needs are the only reason the lake exist. Just hope they have plenty of ice and some good Kentucky sour mash to go with it.[/QUOTE]

all the more reason to drink beer h:


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Hurricane Rita*

We are still not as low as it was after they pull the plug during Hurricane Rita. Just praying for rain in Dallas.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The TRA was formed to provide fresh water to replace the well water being pumped out of the ground in the industrial areas from Texas City around the bay and over to Baytown. It was originally intended as a industrial water supply to stop the subsidence in those areas.. 
Right after the lake was completed EPA was successful in forcing all of the refinery complexes to recycle their process water and not dump it into the ship channel. This reduced the amount of make up water required which changed the TRA mission some what.
TRA is discharging twice the amount required to fulfill their contract obligation for potable water. My man at TRA said he thought the increase was to make up SJRA (Lakes Houston and Conroe lake water) short fall.
Also the river is so low that there is a reverse flow at Wallisville every time they open the locks.
Only a good long steady rain in the Dallas to Crockett area will help us now.
Be careful about praying for rain. The last big prayer meeting just brought on more fires. LOL


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

TRA has a contract w/ the City of Houston. In addition, the lake supplies water to San Jacinto, Polk, Trinity, Walker counties, as well as the city of Houston. Lake Livingston also provides water to two power plants in Freestone and Grimes counties and provides irrigation and municipal water downstream of Lake Livingston in Liberty, Chambers and Jefferson counties.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm done--cant launch the ole **** in Kickapoo- am marking a few stumps on the west side of the creek in Twin Harbors. Using milk jugs. And my 2 man bassin boat.

If anyone can get there-there are a few outside the last channel markers that could be a problem as well as where the tall tree that had the heron nest in it at the mouth of K-poo. I cant get there now.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

My dog and I are hoping to fish LL in the morning. Is there a usable ramp in the state park?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

NitroTexan said:


> My dog and I are hoping to fish LL in the morning. Is there a usable ramp in the state park?


Yes the SP ramp is still OK. A lot of the old familiar stumps now look like fence post but there are a lot that rotted off at the 127' mark when the lake was down a year for Rita repair. Those are now beginning to become a new set of problems.

BTW Just curious. Do you back the boat in the water and the dog drives it off the trailer or is it vice versa? My hound just can't get the hang of using the mirrors.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> I'm done--cant launch the ole **** in Kickapoo- am marking a few stumps on the west side of the creek in Twin Harbors. Using milk jugs. And my 2 man bassin boat.
> 
> If anyone can get there-there are a few outside the last channel markers that could be a problem as well as where the tall tree that had the heron nest in it at the mouth of K-poo. I cant get there now.


We can barely launch. Can you tell me where that tree is? I don't remember the nest? North of 190 bridge before the S-curve? Could you post a map with the location?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

The tree he is talking about is the one on the right after leaving the marked Kickapoo Creek channel if you were headed for the road bed or Indian Hills Point


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> The tree he is talking about is the one on the right after leaving the marked Kickapoo Creek channel if you were headed for the road bed or Indian Hills Point


Oh OK. Thanks Duke. Does anything else need to be marked north of the bridge?


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunbeam,

The dog backs the trailer down the ramp, launches the boat and ties it up. She then comes back to the truck and puts the leash on me and walks me to the boat. If I wasn't 230 lbs., she would probably lift me gently into the boat but I just launch my body mass in a forward direction and hope it lands on the deck. It's the most challenging part of the day.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Yes, I was gonna ask when you are coming up so we can do that. There's one by my house but we may need your small boat.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Yes, I was gonna ask when you are coming up so we can do that. There's one by my house but we may need your small boat.


Dad is already there. I'll be there tomorrow. If you are not working, one of us can go help you with that. The little boat has not been wet for a while so it probably would love to get wet.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> We can barely launch. Can you tell me where that tree is? I don't remember the nest? North of 190 bridge before the S-curve? Could you post a map with the location?


My bad--it is South of 190 where the last set of channel markers are before you hit the big water. And once you get to the big water heading toward Indian Hills there are some bad stumps a hundred yards or so past the big tree that might cause a problem.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I am working tomorrow but we'll figure something out. Crystal is coming up Sat. morning


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

wwind3 said:


> My bad--it is South of 190 where the last set of channel markers are before you hit the big water. And once you get to the big water heading toward Indian Hills there are some bad stumps a hundred yards or so past the big tree that might cause a problem.


wwind, if I get a chance, I'll go mark it with some PVC pipe with a jug on top of the PVC.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

*River pump station*

jakebrake: the Houston water pump station is on the west side of the river. Sorta across from Moss Bluff. The canal crosses FM1409 north of Old River. The pump station on FM563 is for rice farmers, I think. I don't know who owns it. Houston is building another pump station north of Dayton. They will pipeline water from there to the mouth of Luces Bayou at Lake Houston.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The weather man said this morning that the La Nina system will be in effect from now until next spring.
Which means more drought and higher than usual temps all the way through winter into spring.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The rains will come. We can look forward to some good crappie fishing in a year or two again. I see more saltwater reports in my future. No problems with water levels there.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> The weather man said this morning that the La Nina system will be in effect from now until next spring.
> Which means more drought and higher than usual temps all the way through winter into spring.


The national weather folks have been saying this for over a month. We might very well have a new record low lake level unless something drastic like a tropical storm dumping in the Trinity basin north of us.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like our latest best hope is going to Mexico.

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/ne...-off-mexico-10-evacuated-oil-workers-missing/


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

when i was making a track from kickapoo to cape royal for a tournament in june there were 2 guys that had side imagers on their boats. i followed them out past the tree and we veered off to the left like heading toward penwaugh til about 4-500 yds past the tree then we turned toward the west. their humminbirds were showig some huge stumps on the west side of kickapoo heading out into the main lake. if i remember right there was a jug out there and that is where i turned to the west then went straight towards indian hills point.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

200ZX said:


> when i was making a track from kickapoo to cape royal for a tournament in june there were 2 guys that had side imagers on their boats. i followed them out past the tree and we veered off to the left like heading toward penwaugh til about 4-500 yds past the tree then we turned toward the west. their humminbirds were showig some huge stumps on the west side of kickapoo heading out into the main lake. if i remember right there was a jug out there and that is where i turned to the west then went straight towards indian hills point.


Yep if you dont veer to the west you could tear your stuff up=but--if you go too far to the right after leaving the channel markers there are a lot of stumps there too--there's a slot about 50 yds wide you need to hit. I'm landlocked now till the water comes back up.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> wwind, if I get a chance, I'll go mark it with some PVC pipe with a jug on top of the PVC.


Sorry wwind. Couldn't get the motor to start on the boat. Both batteries show 12 Volts but checked out bad under load on Duke's fancy thing-a-ma-jig. Guess I have to buy two new batteries with a trickle charger.


----------

